# What tricks does the Mk2 have up its sleeve?



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

This post isn't an original idea but a copy of Kanikuman's post, which came up with some quite interesting things on the Mk1.

The idea is for people to add little things that the Mk2 does that other people may not be aware of.

I'll start things off with something that I found out today.

In addition to the extra wipe that the windscreen wipers do after washing the screen, I found out today that if you're driving with your wipers on, and stop, the wipers go down by one level. So if they were on fast they drop to slow, if they were on slow they drop to intermittent and if they were on intermittent they stop, until you drive off again.


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

If you open the boot and have your headlights on there are white lights in the boot lid which illuminate.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

If you hold the lock or unlock button on the key then the windows go up or down respectively.


----------



## Inny (Jan 3, 2010)

If you set "overboost" to "on" in the DIS, the hp on the TTS jumps to 300 and you don't have to give a tuner $600 or so...
(actually, this is a trick it should do - then Audi could limit it's use to the design parameters of the car!)


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

not on all but certainly on MY10 Tdi

ignition on, then off, flick the wiper switch down and the wipers go the mid screen 'service' position so you can lift them to clean the screen or change the blades


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

after every few uses the wipe blades 'change' their park position slightly to balance the wear


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

grasmere said:


> not on all buy certainly on M10 Tdi
> 
> ignition on, then off, flick the wiper switch down and the wipers go the mid screen 'service' position so you can lift them to clean the screen or change the blades


That's handy to know.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

If you brake hard, your hazards should flash. (Activated via VCDS)


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Easy way to get the digital MPH (kph) display in DIS is to double click (like a mouse) on the bottom button on wiper lever. And to exit... double click again
And even better..... the digital MPH registers your speed in Reverse Gear too..... I have a loong drive to reverse out of -- and find this amusing.

JIM


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

If you press the brake pedal the car slows down, but only if its moving. How does it know?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

On the wipers again: they park in two different positions. One position is where they only go down and then stop. The other position, they go down and then every so slightly up again so that the blade isn't always in the same rest position. Prevents them from drying out in one position.

Edit: oops mentioned already.

Well then another one: at least on the 2.0TFSI: when you stop your engine there is a soft noise from the engine bay. It's an electric pump that ensures that coolant keeps on flowing a bit, cooling the turbo. It stops after a while.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I've noticed that when I open the drivers door on my V6 that there's a quiet buzz for a couple of seconds from under the car.

It sounds like the fuel pump, almost as if it's priming ready for starting?


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

steeve said:


> If you press the brake pedal the car slows down, but only if its moving. How does it know?


Beats me! Though after spending 30k I'm glad it has this feature.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> I've noticed that when I open the drivers door on my V6 that there's a quiet buzz for a couple of seconds from under the car.
> 
> It sounds like the fuel pump, almost as if it's priming ready for starting?


Correct. It does.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

davida-p said:


> steeve said:
> 
> 
> > If you press the brake pedal the car slows down, but only if its moving. How does it know?
> ...


 :wink: 
:lol: classic i take it moves again when you take your foot off :wink:


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

trev said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> > steeve said:
> ...


Lets keep this post on a serious level please, some natty little no nots are coming out, :lol:


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

double click the stalk button to get your speed on the dis, click again to enter the settings menu.

Launch control on the DSG for the perfect 0-60

Radio can be put in driving school mode and show speed (vagcom)


----------



## 12snowy (Dec 4, 2009)

How do you engage launch control on a MY2011 2.0 with DSG ?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

TTitan said:


> the digital MPH registers your speed in Reverse Gear too..... I have a loong drive to reverse out of -- and find this amusing.


You look at the speedo whilst reversing? :? :lol:



12snowy said:


> How do you engage launch control on a MY2011 2.0 with DSG ?


This is covered in your friendly user manual dude [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Be careful opening the boot when wet, water pours in the boot, unless you have the Audi mod.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

12snowy said:


> How do you engage launch control on a MY2011 2.0 with DSG ?


If it's the same as mine.

Press the ESP Button (ESP Off)
Left foot on brake
Select Sport (on gear lever)
Bring revs to 3000rpm with right foot
Release brake pedal and floor it!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

newt said:


> Be careful opening the boot when wet, water pours in the boot, unless you have the Audi mod.


This sounds interesting; I must look into it.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

peter-ss said:


> 12snowy said:
> 
> 
> > How do you engage launch control on a MY2011 2.0 with DSG ?
> ...


Close enough, rather than press it you need to hold the ESP button for a few seconds to turn off the ESP, pressing it once only turns off the ASR :wink:


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

ScoobyTT said:


> TTitan said:
> 
> 
> > the digital MPH registers your speed in Reverse Gear too..... I have a loong drive to reverse out of -- and find this amusing.


You look at the speedo whilst reversing? :? :lol:

multi -tasking in my drive .... don't try it at home ... let your passenger look at speedo for best results!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

sixdoublesix said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> > 12snowy said:
> ...


I think this differs on the newer models, on mine it's just one touch and it says ESP off?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Check the manual Richie.. the ESP button has two actions. A press turns off ESP, and holding it then also turns off ASR.

Not sure why you'd want it off for launch control though? Surely it's trying to get as much power to the wheels without them spinning so having it on would be better, no? :?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Check the manual Richie.. the ESP button has two actions. A press turns off ESP, and holding it then also turns off ASR.
> 
> Not sure why you'd want it off for launch control though? Surely it's trying to get as much power to the wheels without them spinning so having it on would be better, no? :?


I'll have a read later, if I hold it down it doesn't do anything different in terms of notification?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

newt said:


> Be careful opening the boot when wet, water pours in the boot, unless you have the Audi mod.


what is the Audi mod? I hate it when water accumulated under the spoiler pours down in the boot or on the back seats when i open the boot. thanks.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

One bit of clever engineering is the bonnet (hood -- USA speak) release is located in the door frame....GOOD POINTS: it's out of the way, plus makes it impossible to release the bonnet with-out first opening the door to do so. I like the thought that goes into this type of design feature.

JIM


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

Crank up your LED DRL's to really pissoff the populous.
The LED's are factory default at 10%
You can boot them up to 100% by Vagcom.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Hadaak said:


> newt said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful opening the boot when wet, water pours in the boot, unless you have the Audi mod.
> ...


Hadaak, As I understand there are rubber strips placed under the boot on each side that direct the water to the drain gullies. Some have had there's fitted free of charge. I will get mine done at the next service. New cars come with it already fitted.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

or if you wax your boot and just drive really really fast so the rain dont settle you wont have the boot issue


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

newt said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> > newt said:
> ...


Thanks. will check with audi over here. 
does this deal with water sitting under the spoiler as well. I suppose so because I think that the water is coming only from this spot !


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

The seat heating seems to switch on briefly all by itself when the temperature is below 1 centigrade or so. Just to take the inital cold of the leather away. After that brief moment the seat gets cold again unless I switch on the heater myself.


----------



## guilbert301 (Oct 11, 2009)

Best trick TT has

As i approach it ....a big happy smile comes across on my face!!!   

Even more so since its absolutely gleaming at the minute!!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hadaak said:


> Thanks. will check with audi over here.
> does this deal with water sitting under the spoiler as well. I suppose so because I think that the water is coming only from this spot !


Hi Hadaak; I've just fitted these myself, but see images in this thread for an indication of how they work...
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=183928

...basically they're designed to scoop up water running out of the spoiler and channel it down the boot lid. They do stop shortly before the hinge support though so I'll find out when it rains whether the water just hits those and splashes everywhere instead :roll:

They're £70-80 for the pair. Part numbers as per the thread above.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

richieshore said:


> I'll have a read later, if I hold it down it doesn't do anything different in terms of notification?


The DIS should say something like "ASR OFF!" rather than just "ESP OFF!" I think. It may be "ASR/ESP OFF" but there's definitely a difference on the long hold.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have a read later, if I hold it down it doesn't do anything different in terms of notification?
> ...


Nope, no difference at all on mine, they must have changed it for the MY11 models?

1 press says Warning ESP off something something and the little light comes on (definitely no mention of ASR). If I press and hold it nothing further happens unless I hold it for about 30 seconds and then it says ESP on again and will no longer let me turn it off until the key is taken out (obviously some safety thing where it assumes the button is broken?).

After a quick flick through the manual there's no mention of holding the button for further settings, simply says touch to turn the ASR and ESP off, or words to that effect...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It must have changed then I guess. I've only tried it once on mine when I was going through the manual exploring, but will check when I next have a moment so compare with what mine says.


----------



## Nitram (Jul 26, 2006)

My MY10 does both, short press turns traction control off, a long press turns ASR off.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. will check with audi over here.
> ...


Thanks for the link. My TT is still under warranty so I'll ask Audi to install them.
I wonder why Audi didn't notify us of this fix since they're fitting it for free under warranty.

Cheers !


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

sixdoublesix said:


> or if you wax your boot and just drive really really fast so the rain dont settle you wont have the boot issue


Classic! I concur -- speed is the solution to most problems. :wink:


----------



## Skipbreather (Sep 22, 2010)

This one has to do w/ automatic on headlights.

I tend to leave my headlights in the AUTO position because I very much like the look of the LED DRLs. The 'AUTO' selection is at the 1 o'clock position. The parking lights only selection is at the 2 o'clock. I just noticed 2 weeks ago that when ambient light is low enough for the headlights to come on automatically, the green back lighting in the switch for the parking lights comes on just as if I'd rotated the switch to select them to on. Now I have a way to check at a glance if the headlights have come on or not.

Not earth shattering, just interesting.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

My Mk1 used to do this, and I wasn't sure if it was supposed to, but the Mk2 does it too and I've now realised why.

If the boot is unlatched (or open) and you close one of the doors, the boot latch activates.

I assume that it does this to prevent the boot lid from locking as the air pressure of the closing door raises and drops it slightly.


----------



## Nitram (Jul 26, 2006)

peter-ss said:


> My Mk1 used to do this, and I wasn't sure if it was supposed to, but the Mk2 does it too and I've now realised why.
> 
> If the boot is unlatched (or open) and you close one of the doors, the boot latch activates.
> 
> I assume that it does this to prevent the boot lid from locking as the air pressure of the closing door raises and drops it slightly.


I noticed this clunk usually when the missus gets out when i drop her off and pop the boot for her to get her bag. As she closes the door the boot is unlatched and I thought it was just the lid hitting the catch because the air pressure made it move, it makes more sense now, the noise I hear is the catch actuating, learn something every day. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2011)

Not sure if all MK 2's do this but mine does...... when i drive past people walking towards me or sometimes driving towards me, people almost naturally turn their head at least 90degrees some even turn 180 lol :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mermoto (Sep 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Not sure if all MK 2's do this but mine does...... when i drive past people walking towards me or sometimes driving towards me, people almost naturally turn their head at least 90degrees some even turn 180 lol :wink: :lol:


I turn my head 360 degrees so I can watch myself coming back as I pull away [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
Mermoto


----------



## JBTT (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I was testing the braking this afternoon and discovered that while braking hard , the hazard lights turned on by themselves 

It surprised me because it is not written in the manual [smiley=book2.gif]

Regards

JBTT


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Nitram said:



> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> > My Mk1 used to do this, and I wasn't sure if it was supposed to, but the Mk2 does it too and I've now realised why.
> ...


sounds interesting but still not sure what you guys mean?
The boot is either locked shut or fully released ready to to lift - isnt it?


----------



## Nitram (Jul 26, 2006)

grasmere said:


> Nitram said:
> 
> 
> > peter-ss said:
> ...


When you stop the car and pop the boot you get out, then closing the drivers door causes an internal wind pressure which lifts the boot lid and then the weight of the boot drops it back down which leaves it caught in the latch and closes it again (sometimes not fully closed). It is like when you don't shut the bonnet right and it is kind of half caught on the catches. I found this boot lid issue on other cars but the TT is apparently programmed to open the boot catch at the point the door closes, this makes sure the boot stays open for you.

If that makes any sense.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

My TT can make the petrol needle move really quickly!

and my TT hasn't got sleeves so the question is "What tricks does the mk2 have up it's arches"


----------



## ivanwzm (Jun 23, 2010)

Fissues said:


> Crank up your LED DRL's to really pissoff the populous.
> The LED's are factory default at 10%
> You can boot them up to 100% by Vagcom.


Any instructions on how to do this? Found online via a A5/S5 forum but it didn't work for my LED DRLs on my 2008 TT 3.2DSG MK2


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

JBTT said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was testing the braking this afternoon and discovered that while braking hard , the hazard lights turned on by themselves
> 
> ...


I was aware of this on my TT but on my MK6 Golf i have had some Vagcom work done so the brake lights flash quickly also when emergency braking, not sure if it can be done on a TT though.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

steeve said:


> If you press the brake pedal the car slows down, but only if its moving. How does it know?


Paul :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

If your battery fails, there's no power to lower the windows for the doors to work. And no way to get into the boot. Sure, there's an emergency release, but you need to get into the car and behind the seats to use it. Which you can't do without power.

Answers on a postcard.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> If your battery fails, there's no power to lower the windows for the doors to work. And no way to get into the boot. Sure, there's an emergency release, but you need to get into the car and behind the seats to use it. Which you can't do without power.
> 
> Answers on a postcard.


Surely the doors still open with a little force without the windows going down and you just use the key in the lock?


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

richieshore said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > If your battery fails, there's no power to lower the windows for the doors to work. And no way to get into the boot. Sure, there's an emergency release, but you need to get into the car and behind the seats to use it. Which you can't do without power.
> ...


They must do. When the weather was really cold, sometimes the windows wouldn't drop due to being frozen, but you could still open the doors.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Nitram said:


> When you stop the car and pop the boot you get out, then closing the drivers door causes an internal wind pressure which lifts the boot lid and then the weight of the boot drops it back down which leaves it caught in the latch and closes it again (sometimes not fully closed). It is like when you don't shut the bonnet right and it is kind of half caught on the catches. I found this boot lid issue on other cars but the TT is apparently programmed to open the boot catch at the point the door closes, this makes sure the boot stays open for you.
> 
> If that makes any sense.


thanks nitram - i checked it and you are spot on 8)


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

ivanwzm said:


> Fissues said:
> 
> 
> > Crank up your LED DRL's to really pissoff the populous.
> ...


Here ya go, I posted up how to do it a little down this thread....

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=186965&p=1889412&hilit=LED+100%25#p1889412


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I have a MK1, But my mate showed me a nice little compartment in the Mk2 where he keeps his emergency money and house keys. Its in the center console to the left of the clutch in the foot well area. Must admit i was very impressed and thought how handy it was. apparently its a standard thing nothing to do with the pack you can get as an optional extra.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

richieshore said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > If your battery fails, there's no power to lower the windows for the doors to work. And no way to get into the boot. Sure, there's an emergency release, but you need to get into the car and behind the seats to use it. Which you can't do without power.
> ...


There are no locks for the keys? Mine has no locks to put a key in!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

stevebeechTA said:


> I have a MK1, But my mate showed me a nice little compartment in the Mk2 where he keeps his emergency money and house keys. Its in the center console to the left of the clutch in the foot well area. Must admit i was very impressed and thought how handy it was. apparently its a standard thing nothing to do with the pack you can get as an optional extra.


just a thought gents and ladies, there is a little half round tab to pull it open.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

sixdoublesix said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > ScoobyTT said:
> ...


Really? Mine does on the drivers side? It'll definitely have one, may just have a plastic cover over it that will pop off somehow.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Car could have been de-locked. Essentially, the outer parts of the locking arrangement are swapped for the passenger parts with no key hole. This is general practice on Mkiv Golfs, which have a security weakness. The TT does not suffer the same weakness, but the changes may have been made for the aesthetics, ie. it looks better with no key hole. Could be a problem in the event of a flat car or fob battery, however.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

found this on audi portal :

Method for initialising remote control key to convenience system central control unit

The remote control key must be synchronised if the vehicle can no longer be unlocked and locked by radio remote control.

- Press the unlock button on the remote control key.

- If the vehicle is locked, unlock it using the key by way of the driver's door lock.

- Press the unlock button on the remote control key.

- Insert the key in the ignition lock and switch the ignition on.

- Switch the ignition back off and remove the key.

- Press the unlock/lock button on the remote control key.

A The initialisation is complete.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

found out this one today

on my 2010 sline TDi if you unlock the car with the remote fob but dont touch the car ie open a door etc then the car will relock itself after approx 60 seconds - genius 8)


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Standard... my last car did that, made late 90s. :wink:

But yeah, it's a nice feature.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

richieshore said:


> Really? Mine does on the drivers side? It'll definitely have one, may just have a plastic cover over it that will pop off somehow.


Nope definitely don't have one. No locks anywhere on the car!? No plastic key either, how weird? Just hope the battery don't die!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

sixdoublesix said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Mine does on the drivers side? It'll definitely have one, may just have a plastic cover over it that will pop off somehow.
> ...


Ha ha, how crazy! I'm sure that if you have a good search on the drivers door handle you'll find that there's just a blanking plate over a lock. Who knows though, maybe some models didn't have them or it was a more recent addition?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I reckon someone replaced the handle for aesthetic reasons. I can't say I ever notice the lock anyway :lol:


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

richieshore said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > richieshore said:
> ...


Yup My drivers (LH) door handle U.S. has the lock in the door handle!


----------



## Mathmos (Mar 4, 2011)

It's hard to see, but I've noticed that the dashboard instruments are lit up during the day, but once it goes dark the illumination turns off...presumably to make sure you don't think your lights are on and that you remember to turn them on. It's quite noticable if your driving along and you go somewhere dark (like a tunnel or car park) and you can see the illuminaion flick off...cool feature


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

Keep your hand on the horn whilst driving and the horn doesn't go off. Instead a nice female says out loudly "vorsprung durch Technic" quite loudly... presumably through the external horn speaker??

:wink:

Ok on a serious note: I know this is a real no-pointer but still quite a deal for me as I was plagued by the horrible A3 seat belt mount which was attached to the floor and therefore was a real pain to get my seat belt on. THank God in this car the seat belt slot is attached to the seat so it's always easy to get to no matter how you position your seat. I now actually bother wearing my seat belt for short journeys!!


----------



## rchadd (Apr 18, 2011)

sixdoublesix said:


> My TT can make the petrol needle move really quickly!


My TDI doesn't have this feature! :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Reading MP3 CDs, the head unit seems to collate folders into a flat folder structure, which doesn't help if you have any folders with the same names.

Luckily, it also accepts CD-RWs


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

rchadd said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > My TT can make the petrol needle move really quickly!
> ...


That's because it runs on diesel and not petrol


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

The Concert stereo for all it's failings...displays track names on some normal CD's (non mp3's)


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

richieshore said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > richieshore said:
> ...


 :? This is definatley not the case with my 2010 TFSi, i know this as i do it quite often.

One press - ASR off (this allows more wheel spin)

If you hold it down for aronud 20-30secs then it goes onto ESP off mode(this again prevents the car reducing wheelspin and also turns off the bosch designed ESP. Which uses the abs to brake individual wheels)

I find the car alot quicker with more wheel spin. Please dont follow my example though :wink: [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Works on the RS

Press ESP button once, and ESP warning appears









Press and hold ESP button, and this appears, 


















Press ESP again, and normal settings are restored


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

What no need to hold??

they must of changed it for the RS to speed up the switching and used abit more of an artist licence on the naming.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

It seemed to be the same on our 2007 3.2V6 from memory


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

RS is different: ESP Sport means that the system intervenes a little later than normally so some degree of under/over steer is permitted before the system rescues you from yourself.

ESP Off means exactly that and on the RS the system is not automatically switched back on when a specific speed threshold is crossed; unlike 3.2 and 2.0 models.
Also on other models ESP will be activated under braking even if it is switched "off". 
I need to check if that is the case with the RS - must rtfm.

You still have to press & hold for 3 secs for ESP off.


----------



## mawe (Apr 16, 2008)

Maybe this is already known but i found it out today 

For the Magnetic Ride owners. Push the MR button for 5 seconds and MR is completely off. (no sport or comfort mode but really out, needed to test the suspension)


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

mawe said:


> Maybe this is already known but i found it out today
> 
> For the Magnetic Ride owners. Push the MR button for 5 seconds and MR is completely off. (no sport or comfort mode but really out, needed to test the suspension)


Thats interesting!


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Also if you push the button in the ashtray section and leave it for a bit, after while it pops up and gets hot! ...hot enough to light a cigarette!!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

mawe said:


> Maybe this is already known but i found it out today
> 
> For the Magnetic Ride owners. Push the MR button for 5 seconds and MR is completely off. (no sport or comfort mode but really out, needed to test the suspension)


I tried this today and the light on the Mag-Ride button flashed, but I couldn't feel any difference. :?


----------



## phillywilly (Feb 24, 2011)

peter-ss said:


> mawe said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this is already known but i found it out today
> ...


if you havnt got sport or comfort ride -what ride do you get ?
ive tried this and as peter ss says cant feel any change 
could you elaborate a bit please [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mawe (Apr 16, 2008)

Over here in Belgium, we must do some kind of MOT after 4 years. One of the tests they are doing is something like this youtube link (first example i found, look at 2.26min) and for this test, the MR must be completely off. Otherwise the machine will give no result. How it responds when you drive ... i have no idea.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking at that, I bet it only disables it whilst the car is stationary.


----------

